# Aljzat



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Modern ismeretterjesztő filmekből ismerem az "_aljzat_" szót (remélem így írják), azelőtt soha sem  találkoztam vele. Lévén, hogy _ajzat_-nak ejtik, egy ideig nem voltam egészen biztos a jelentésében. Etimológiai szempontból megpróbáltam kapcsolatba hozni az _ajzani _igével is, de ez nem tűnt nagyon valószínűnek ...

A kérdésem az, hogy egy közismert szóról van-e szó (ami "elkerülte a figyelmemet"), vagy pedig egy viszonylag újkeletű szakkifejezéssel van dolgunk?

Még egy szubjektív megjegyzés: Én az _alj_-ból _-zat _képzővel spontán inkább _alj*a*zat _főnevet képzelnék el, nem _aljzat_-ot.  Ti hogy látjátok?

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat/véleményeket.


----------



## deserasmus

Szia! Ez egy közismert, de legalábbis régóta létező szó. Mivel szakszó, azt nem állítanám, hogy a hétköznapi beszédben napi szinten előfordul, de biztosan nem neologizmus.

Bemásolom az értelmező szótár szócikkét (az 1978-as 3. kiadásból), mely egyébként az *aljazat*-ot is megadja alakváltozatként. Ez utóbbit amúgy én még (vagy már) sosem hallottam.

*1.* _(Műsz)_ Alsó v. alaprész, amelyre ráraknak, ráerősítenek v. szerelnek vmit. *|| a.* <Építészetben> az alapfalaknál rendsz. szélesebbre rakott, épített alap. _Betonból készített ~._ *|| b.* _(Vill)_ Villanykapcsolónak a falra szerelt része, amelybe a villás kapcsolót dugják.
*2.* _(ritk)_ A (szál)fák alatt fejlődő növényzet.​


----------



## francisgranada

Szia deserasmus, köszönöm szépen a választ .  Az említett ismeretterjesztő filmekben a tengerek alját, illetve az azt takaró réteget nevezték _aljzat-_nak.   

U.I. Ami az _aljazat _alakot illeti, ezt se igen hallottam, de valahogy természetesebben hangzik nekem, azért említettem.


----------



## tomtombp

Lehet, hogy csak azért, mert műszaki vagyok (elektronika), de én naponta használom. Egy elektromos csatlakozásnál amit bedugsz az a dugó és amibe beledugod az az (csatlakozó)aljzat. Legyen az konnektor, amit hivatalos néven dugaszolóaljzatnak is hívnak vagy pl. a telefonokon a jack-aljzat, ahova a fül/fejhallgatót kell bedugni. Eddig arra pl. hogy hivatkoztál? Angolul egyébként socket.
Ezen kívül a deseramus posztjában említett aljzatbetont is sokszor hallottam. A helyiségben, amelyikben most épp vagy, valószínűleg aljzatbeton található a burkolat alatt. Tehát körül vagy véve mindenféle aljzatokkal, amikre ritkán kell/lehet más néven is hivatkozni


----------



## franknagy

> Én az _alj_-ból _-zat _képzővel spontán inkább _alj*a*zat _főnevet képzelnék el, nem _aljzat_-ot. Ti hogy látjátok?
Igazad van, az _aljazatot_ könnyebb kiejteni, mint az_ aljzatot. _Viszont az l és a j, az _aljazat_ban ugyanúgy egy j-vé olvadna össze, mint az _aljzat_ban. (Csak az _*alajzat_ hipotetikus változatban maradna meg mind a kettő.) Hogy miért létezik az _aljzat _szó, és miiért nem létezik az _aljazat_, arra csak egy észszerű [Nesze neked új magyar helyesírás!] magyarázat jut az eszembe: azért, mert az aljazat főnév szó túlságosan hasonlítana az aljas meléknévhez.


----------

